# Soul Drinkers Second Omnibus



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Will there ever be a second omnibus of the soul drinkers?

I know there are 2 more novels after the first omnibus and the Daenyathos book is a prequel, so i would guess one more novel possibly ending the second trilogy and maybe bringing the story of the Soul Drinkers to an end.

I read something is being published in Hammer and Bolter, can someone clarify if that is a Soul Drinkers story and if it ties in with the other stories.


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

Word was, in B&C, that Ben Counter has dropped the name of a new book he's writing, The Phalanx, which is the Imperial Fists flagship where Lysander presumably took the Soul Drinkers, so it may be the beggining of a new omnibus or the end of the Soul Drinkers series.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Um Phalanx is in The Hammer and Bolter magazine. Its being released one chapter at a time every month in each issue. The first issue had 2 chapters.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

BL is publishing BC's new Soul Drinkers novel in a serialized format (1-2 chapters at a time) in the monthly issues of Hammer & Bolter. Daenyathos was a limited edition novella that i would not expect to see reprinted in any form for at least a good amount of time.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Well with the way that "Hellforged" ended? I would assume/think that it is the first Novel in the second trilogy..which I felt was MUCH better than the first trilogy...in fact I almost didn't pick up the novel..but am glad that I did eventually!


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i wish they would do a second trilogy, these sould drinker guys are just too damn cool to be left untouched!


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Well Phalanx is the 6th book so that is the second trilogy its just not collected in one omnibus.


----------

